# Another Shuttlecraft Modification



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I like the cut down Shuttlecraft so much I cut down yet another. I have two that I cut down and one that I had Roger make for me. I still have one Oak Shuttlecraft that I will leave as-is and a RH Starship along with two regular RHs.

These shorter versions give me my best accuracy, although the others are also great, these give me a little more stability.

I still have to paint or stain this one to match the walnut scales but I've been having to much fun shooting it.

As always, thanks for looking.

Stay safe and don't forget to wear your safety glasses.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

looks good


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice !


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

nice job..cool looking

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice!

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

This one is Great Rocks !!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I've never owned or even shot one of those things but I really like the ergonomic shape. Looks like a real shooter.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Make one a sling bow ya might make a sale.
I'm working on my 2nd one. 
Ist one came out ok now I'm making refinements to it to make it better 2nd time around . I gave the 1st one away as Xmas gift .


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

VAshooter said:


> I've never owned or even shot one of those things but I really like the ergonomic shape. Looks like a real shooter.


That is exactly my thoughts. I need to make one of these and soon.


----------

